# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Everyman Polyphasic Schedule?(school question)

## Brendan13

I want to know if there is a way to use the everyman schedule and go to school and continue doing well.  I don't want to be tired at school but I would love this schedule!  Any help at all is appreciated!  One more thing, how do you get your parents to accept this schedule?  I have a schedule that might work so here it is:  I sleep from 11pm-2am then get ready for school from 6am until 6:45 and then sleep from 7am-7:20am.  I will be able to sleep again around 5-5:30pm and then again at about 10pm.  If anyone has an idea on a better way to do this please tell me.

Brendan

----------


## Kromoh

I wouldn't think the nap at 10 pm and the core sleep at 11 pm would work

I've managed to do everyman while going to school. You will few tired during the first days or so, or if you mess up your schedule. Otherwise it's just sound and clear.

If you need to, drink coke or coffee before going to school during the adaptation.

---

My schedule was different from yours, and I managed to go through school, English, Spanish and dancing classes with it.

mine was like this:

core sleep: 3am-6am
school: 7am-12:30pm
nap 1: 1pm-1:20pm
English classes: 2pm-4pm
nap 2: 5pm-5:20pm
Spanish classes: 6:30pm-7:45 pm
dancing classes: 8pm-10pm
nap 3: 10:30pm-10:50pm
free time from 11pm to 3pm

Of course my appointments weren't every day. But they complied with my schedule perfectly.
---

You can make your parents allow it. Explain to them that it is safe and that there has been research about it. If they refuse to believe it (like mine did) mention the schedule sailors have, of sleeping 2 hours per day (sometimes less).

Make sure you do not make noises while they are sleep. You must respect their sleeptime for them to respect yours.

Rely on an alarm clock to wake up, if possible. I don't think askign yoru parents to wake you up is a good idea.

final hints:

Do not miss naps. Everyman schedule is quite flexible, but you shouldn't miss any nap, nor change it for more than one hour later or earlier than usual.

If you get sick, reserve some time to sleep more, preferably on your core sleep. When we get sick, we should sleep more, even if on a normal schedule.


---

now some motivation:

I've had a WILD during polyphasic sleep. In polyphasic sleep, your REM sleep shifts to the beggining of sleep, making WILD easier.

I've had had real vivid dreams during my 20min naps, incredible as it may be. Also had one DILD on a nap.

When doing polyphasic sleep, your senses get much acute. It's like you can hear, see and feel better. It's like the rest of the world was slower than you are. Your mood gets way better. It's really nice.

----------


## Brendan13

Yeah I messed up on the nap then core right after, sorry.  I can't take a nap during school so that eliminates 7:30am until about 5-5:30pm.  Can you tell me when I should take my naps with that condition?  I'm thinking right before school and right after, would that work?  Thanks for helping!

Brendan

----------


## Kromoh

I used to ahve my core sleep right before school and a nap right after

but I'm pretty sure your model works too

----------


## Brendan13

OK, I'm going to start this today if I can convince my mom to let me.  The last question is  what is the best way to ask her if this is okay?  I am thinking of emailing her a link and asking if she thinks it is fine, but just tell me if you can think of a better way.

If she says yes my schedule would be:

core 11pm-2am
awake 2am-7am
nap 7am-7:20 or 7:30
awake 7:30am-5:30pm
nap 5:30pm-5:50pm or 6pm
awake 6pm-8pm(if anyone can think of a better way please tell me)
nap 8pm-8:20pm
awake 8:20pm-11pm

If anyone has any suggestions please tell me!

Brendan

----------


## Kromoh

Just tell her you're gonna try something new. When she asks what, you explain it. That's what I did, and it worked.

----------


## Brendan13

Yeah I am going to try tonight and tell her tomorrow.  Thanks for all the help!

Brendan

----------


## TempleGuard

> OK, I'm going to start this today if I can convince my mom to let me.  The last question is  what is the best way to ask her if this is okay?  I am thinking of emailing her a link and asking if she thinks it is fine, but just tell me if you can think of a better way.
> 
> If she says yes my schedule would be:
> 
> core 11pm-2am
> awake 2am-7am
> nap 7am-7:20 or 7:30
> awake 7:30am-5:30pm
> nap 5:30pm-5:50pm or 6pm
> ...



I think that this schedule wont work.. First 7.30-5.30 is too much time to be awake.. Second, its better the longer period of awakeness to be right after the core, not after a nap.

----------

